# Waste Draining



## Cari (Jun 23, 2007)

Hi!

My first camping trip in my new TT is this weekend and we were wondering about the waste tanks and how to drain them. When we picked up the TT they showed us how to empty them but they mentioned that you need a hose to do it. DH was under the impression that the campground has one at the dump station. I assumed we had one somewhere that came with the camper but we don't know if/where it is. They tried to sell us all kinds of stuff when we picked up the TT, you would think if we needed this hose that they would have sold that to us as well.

Question is, do we have a hose for waste or do we need to go buy one?

Thanks!


----------



## 4ME (Sep 11, 2006)

You need to have or purchase a hose to drain the tanks.
There may be one inside your rear bumper.
Don't wait very long to drain or you will have odor problems


----------



## webeopelas (Mar 11, 2006)

Alot of dealers will give you a "starter kit" that includes the sewer hose and fittings. (Yes you need fittings on the hose as well, some come with, most don't) plus other useful items like black tank deodorant.

If your dealer did not give you one, I would call them and call them cheap ba******.

Wal-mart usually has an RV section that will have everything you need.


----------



## emsley3 (Feb 27, 2007)

Our dealer did include a sewer hose and pipe fitting but the hose was about 5 feet long and both the hose and fitting were absolute junk. I would highly suggest spending the money on a quality setup like this one at Camping World. I have been very pleased with the quality of the hose and connections to the fittings. When I bought this kit, I was skeptical that I would need 20' of hose but after this weekend I will probably purchase an additional 10' as I had the 20' stretched as far as it would go at the CG and barely made the connection.

For maintenance of the tanks, I would suggest reading this thread here on the GEO method. We only have a couple of months under our belt of using it but odors have been non-existent and the waste and TP flow when dumping the tank.

Good luck and happy camping.

Paul


----------



## FraTra (Aug 21, 2006)

Do you a fresh water hose and a pressure regulator? You will need those also.


----------



## egregg57 (Feb 13, 2006)

Check under your dinette seat for a "Starter Kit"

Eric


----------



## Cari (Jun 23, 2007)

We actually bought a "starter kit" and it has a white hose in it and probably the regulator but no sewer hose. We called the dealership and they said there should be one in our camper, we just have to look around. If it's not in there we have to buy one because we'd need it by Thursday and we wouldn't get it in time


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

Cari said:


> We actually bought a "starter kit" and it has a white hose in it and probably the regulator but no sewer hose. We called the dealership and they said there should be one in our camper, we just have to look around. If it's not in there we have to buy one because we'd need it by Thursday and we wouldn't get it in time


Cari, we found ours (hose & connector) coiled up and under the bathroom sink....but be sure to also check in - yes - *IN * the back bumper (the square rubber cap on the end comes off - maybe a little tough to remove the 1st time). The bumper is hollow and intended for storage of the hose. Maybe they put it in there for you to be "helpfull"









Once you do find (or buy) the hose - you will likely want to upgrade the hose, supplement with another length, and add new connectors. You then need to decide how you want to store  the parts when not in use. Some do store their hose in the bumper (with the connectors elsewhere). Others have made a new storage tube/chamber for their's (see Modifications forum). Still others (we do this) store the hoses, all connectors, a set of rubber gloves, & a bottle of Purrel in a designated plastic container w/lid.

btw, you're looking for a flexible (relatively thin material) 'scrunchable' length of hose about 3" wide (not a hose sized or of the same material as a water hose)


----------



## prevish gang (Mar 19, 2006)

Maybe you should go to your local dealer and get one of the "Go RVing" DVD's that have all the basics of camping on it. I am shocked that your dealer did not do a proper education for you when you picked up the trailer. I sure hope they mentioned that you NEVER use household toilet paper in your camper. Look on this forum or others for something that gives you a list of all the items you will need to start with.

Darlene


----------



## Cari (Jun 23, 2007)

They did give us an orientation for 2 hours. They showed us how to empty the tanks but didn't show us with a hose. They did not mention that we can't use regular toilet paper either...Thanks for that tip!

Thanks for all the help, we did look in the bumper and the bathroom hamper area, where we didn't find the hose but did find the clamp and the toilet paper holder and towel holder. We just went a bought a hose at Walmart.

Now we are trying to find out how to run the A/C and outlets from the battery instead of the electical plug (just for something to know)


----------



## Rubrhammer (Nov 27, 2006)

You won't be able to run the A/C off of the battery nor the recepticles. You will need to be connected to shore power or a generator to run A/C or any household appliance or the microwave. 
Bob


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

Cari said:


> Now we are trying to find out how to run the A/C and outlets from the battery instead of the electical plug (just for something to know)


I hate to be the one with the bad news, but the A/C and the outlets are not going to run off of the battery








If you are dry camping, you are going to need a portable generator. You can run some low voltage 110v items by using an inverter, but that's about it.

*edit* Ok, I was the second one with the bad news


----------



## Scrib (Jun 28, 2005)

Hey Cari - don't stress out over all this, there will be plenty of friendly people in the campground to help you out. If you are camping at a KOA or other fairly "large" private campground, you will be able to buy a sewer hose in the store (and the folks will be happy to show you how to hook it up). It wouldn't be a bad idea to pick one up before the trip, though









My list of "must haves" is pretty short;
1. beer
2. paper & pencil to write down the stuff you wish you would have brought

Have fun!


----------



## bentpixel (Sep 2, 2006)

Welcome to Outbackers, Cari.

Thought I'd pitch a few things out that I pickup. Since your looking a waste tank upkeep consider getting some disposable gloves. I like the latex ones from Costco. I know this will sound, well yucky, but while your looking at the sewer fitting the clear elbow adapter







is a good way to know when your tank is clean.








BTW, Scott Tissue make a septic grade TP that is not quite so spendy as CW or your dealer and you might find it at you regular store.








my $.02's.

Happy Camping,
Scott


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

I also noticed that the Kirkland TP is septic tank safe as well. Since we already use it at home, might as well use it in the Outback too


----------



## bentpixel (Sep 2, 2006)

cool


----------



## Insomniak (Jul 7, 2006)

skippershe said:


> I also noticed that the Kirkland TP is septic tank safe as well. Since we already use it at home, might as well use it in the Outback too


R U kidding? We buy the Kirkland stuff by the pallet. So much for the four-pack at Camping World.....


----------



## mountainlady56 (Feb 13, 2006)

Cari,
Your dealership should have given you a starter kit, and all kinds of manuals for appliances, etc. The starter kit should have included toilet paper (one roll), tank sanitizer, a fresh water hose, sewer hose (be sure to buy a clamp or something to hook it to the connector!!







), TP holder and towel holder. This is standard with OBs, usually, or it was with my two OBs.
Like someone mentioned, the sewer hose is NOT the best quality in the kit, but it WILL get you thru a weekend, hopefully. Most states require special ends and sewer rings on sites with sewer. Just make a list, as you go, of things you need. Really the best way to do it is experience it, once you have the bare minimum. 
As far as toilet paper?? I tried the Scott, and with my son. who uses excessive TP, forget it. NO amt. of chemicals is gonna break down that much fast enough!!









BTW, you'll be surprised how helpful fellow-campers are at campgrounds, if you have any problems!!!








Best of luck!!
Darlene


----------



## bill_pfaff (Mar 11, 2005)

Scott user here too. Used for past 5 years.


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

bill_pfaff said:


> Scott user here too. Used for past 5 years.


Here to....in both the immobile and the rolling homes!


----------



## wtscl (May 22, 2007)

Cari,
Welcome aboard. Outbackers.com is an AMAZING site. There are SO many helpful, knowledgable people here that can help with just about anything. My dealer didn't GIVE us a starter kit with our new TT, but they did gather up the necessary supplies for us that we had to purchase.

Enjoy the camper.


----------



## GlenninTexas (Aug 11, 2004)

Welcome Cari. 
Here's another tip since you've already used the waste system and haven't drained yet. Make sure all the levers for your tanks are closed before you undo the cap covering the drain pipe. Otherwise you might get covered with stuff before you can get the drain hose attached. Also make sure you know which lever is for the black tank (toilet) and which are for the grey tanks (shower and sinks). What model Outback do you have? Many members have found the color coded handles swapped. Anyway, you want to drain the black tank first, then the grey tank(s).

Regards, Glenn


----------



## BenandTina (Jul 13, 2005)

Welcome Cari.








Where are you located. If you are located near one of us, I'm sure someone will be glad to help you out.
Ben


----------

